# incorrere nell'infamia



## elemika

Buona sera,
_incorrere nell'infamia_ vuol dire "disonorarsi", "coprirsi di infamia" o ha un altro significato?

Si tratta della  guerra scatenata da Sibari contro Crotone di cui cittadini rifugiarono il governo abbattuto e messo al bando (quello di Sibari, certo):

"...i Crotoniati deliberarono di affrontare la vendetta dei loro vicini, anzichè incorrere nell'infamia di tradire i rifugiati supplicanti"

Grazie!


----------



## Blackman

Solo quello Ele...

..._preferirono la vendetta al coprirsi d'infamia col tradimento._


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Blackman!
Grazie!

E come sarebbe a dirlo oggi? 
Per esempio:_ Gli impiegati hanno preferito il licenziamento al_ _coprirsi d'infamia col tradimento del suo capo (dirigente).
_Si può dire così?


----------



## Blackman

Be', dipende dal registro, il tuo tentativo comunque è corretto ( del _loro/proprio _capo, però). In un moderno, quotidiano registro penso si tenderebbe alla sintesi, omettendolo completamente.

_Hanno preferito il licenziamento al tradimento del loro capo._


----------



## Mutti57

Oggi si direbbe :

Gli impiegati hanno preferito il licenziamento piuttosto che coprirsi di infamia... ma il resto che significa?? 

di che tradimento si tratta? Chi tradisce chi? Forse vuoi dire che non si sono piegati al volere del dirigente ?

Prova a spiegarmi meglio per favore


----------



## elemika

Per quanto riguarda una situazione quotidiana,  "coprirsi di infamia" suona esagerato? 

Scusatemi per questo esempio spontaneo ...diciamo gli impiegati  devono firmare la falsa querela  contro il suo capo altrimenti saranno licenziati.

Sì, sono d'accordo con Blackman.


----------



## Necsus

elemika said:


> "...i Crotoniati deliberarono di affrontare la vendetta dei loro vicini, anzichè incorrere nell'infamia di tradire i rifugiati supplicanti"


"anzich*é* *commettere l*'infamia di tradire...", o se preferisci: "anzich*é macchiarsi d*ell'infamia di tradire".


----------



## piccolacoco

> Per quanto riguarda una situazione quotidiana,  "coprirsi di infamia" suona esagerato?


Si elemika ormai il concetto di infamia suona così strano. 
In epoche remote (la tua frase sui crotonesi) era un qualcosa di estremamente serio, come anche nel periodo medievale. 

Adesso si parla più di "tradire" qualcuno, magari rivelando informazioni riservate particolari.


----------



## elemika

Necsus said:


> "anzich*é* *commettere l*'infamia di tradire...", o se preferisci: "anzich*é  **macchiarsi d*ell'infamia di tradire".



Grazie, Necsus!
Non si macchiarono dell' infamia - e vinsero la battaglia!



piccolacoco said:


> Si elemika ormai il concetto di infamia suona così strano.
> In epoche remote (la tua frase sui crotonesi) era un qualcosa di estremamente serio, come anche nel periodo medievale.
> 
> Adesso si parla più di "tradire" qualcuno, magari rivelando informazioni riservate particolari.



Ciao, Piccolacoco! ma non esiste qualche equivalente moderno di quel "commettere l'infamia"? 
Compromettersi?


----------



## piccolacoco

elemika said:


> Ciao, Piccolacoco! ma non esiste qualche equivalente moderno di quel "commettere l'infamia"?
> Compromettersi*e*?



Mi piace "compromettere":
Gli impiegati preferirono essere licenziati più tosto che compromettere il capo.

Dove "compromettere" significa: Coinvolgere qualcuno in una situazione poco chiara, mettendone a rischio la reputazione.

Mi viene in mente anche "calunniare".


----------



## Necsus

Secondo me nel linguaggio colloquiale oggi probabilmente si sostituirebbe _infamia _con _infamità_, nel significato di 'azione infame'.


----------



## piccolacoco

Necsus said:


> Secondo me nel linguaggio colloquiale oggi probabilmente si sostituirebbe _infamia _con _infamità_, nel significato di 'azione infame'.


Lo sostiene anche la Treccani. "In senso concr., lo stesso che _infamia_, cioè azione vergognosa, disonorante, parole o accuse gravemente offensive, fatto che provoca viva indignazione, e sim.: _commettere_, _dire delle i_.; _è una vera infamità_".

Ma ti suona bene nella nostra frase d'esempio sugli impiegati e il capo? "....anziché commettere un'infamità verso il capo".


----------



## elemika

Aspetta un po'...macchiarsi dell'infamia vuol dire che sono macchiati quelli che l'hanno commessa


----------



## piccolacoco

elemika said:


> Aspetta un po'...macchiarsi dell'infamia vuol dire che sono macchiati quelli che l'hanno commessa


Si: si macchia d'infamia chi commette un'infamità nei confronti di qualcuno.
Ma se scrivi "comprometter*si*" invece di "comprometter*e" *, trasmetti tutto il contrario.
Comprometter*si*=rischiare la propria reputazione, mettendosi in una brutta situazione.
"Hanno preferito farsi licenziare invece di compromettersi" significa che pur di non essere coinvolti in una determinata faccenda, gli impiegati hanno preferito restare disoccupati.


----------



## elemika

Direi di sì...
Cercavano di salvare il proprio onore a costo di perdere il lavoro (o di essere uccisi dai sibariti - se torniamo ai crotoniati)


----------



## piccolacoco

elemika said:


> Direi di sì...
> Cercavano di salvare il proprio onore a costo di perdere il lavoro (o di essere uccisi dai sibariti - se torniamo ai crotoniati)


----------

